
Show HN: ReactJS Checkmark component with CSS animated transition - mjunaidi
https://codepen.io/mjunaidi/pen/dyoNJRv
======
leshokunin
Seems cool but I didn’t notice the animation. I tried on Safari mobile, and
the transition is just instant. Is that a bug or am I thinking about the
functionality wrong?

